
Immigrants are 42 percent of California’s STEM workforce - MilnerRoute
http://www.siliconvalley.com/2017/07/14/immigrants-are-42-percent-of-californias-stem-workforce/
======
sintaxi
Wow, this is terrible for all the countries these people came from. I couldn't
imagine living in a country where technologists flee at their first
opportunity.

